

History of Apache Storm and lessons learned - wallflower
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/history-of-apache-storm-and-lessons-learned.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8416455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8416455)

